# I did it! (Kind of?)



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm really confused. I put the Superuser zip onto the SD card, then I did the Odin thing, then the CWM thing, and the phone said installation successful, so I rebooted.

The phone started up normally, but when I go to use Titanium, it says my phone isn't rooted. "This attempt was made using the "/system/bin/su" command"

What do I do?


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, the only thing I can think of in this scenario is that you installed the binaries, but perhaps not the app? Also verify that you are using the correct binary with the correct app(ice superuser with superuser or supersu with supersu). You can verify that in app.


----------



## elihanover (Nov 15, 2012)

I fixed it! I'm not sure why, but an older version of SU worked.

Thanks.


----------



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

elihanover said:


> I fixed it! I'm not sure why, but an older version of SU worked.
> 
> Thanks.


The newer versions have had a lot of problems with the Craposphere. The v3.0.7 of Superuser works well with it


----------



## legmando33 (Jul 31, 2012)

SuperSu works great also.

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

